# PROBLEME DE MICRO IMAC 27 POUR SKYPE



## vsimon6797 (15 Mai 2010)

J'AI UN IMAC 27 AVEC MICRO INTEGRE MAIS QUAND JE LANCE SKYPE MON MICRO NE FONCTIONNE PAS.J'AI ESSAYE DE REGLER LE MICRO DANS PREFERENCES SYSTEME MAIS N'Y SUIS PAS ARRIVE;MERCI DE ME REPONDRE SI SOLUTION;


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2010)

bonjour
 plusiurs choses
1- le style
la typo en majuscules , par convention du web = HURLER
( et je parle même pas de l'absence de bonjour...)








2- il y a un suejt central unique skype
il y a ca qui marche bien surtout en mode recherche avancée 
la recherche  interne macgeneration dont recherche avancée

+
recherche interne à chaque fil limitée au contenu du fil 
(à coté d'outils de discussion)

ou même recherche google ou yahoo  ou autres moteurs
mais limitée au site (ici le forum)
site:forums.macg.co  suivi des termes à chercher

3- erreur de section


table d'orientation des  forums macg

ce fil sera déplacé ou fermé par un modo

et
4- comme je suis gentil
voir AUSSI les réglages du micro interne dans configuration midi ( dans utilitaires)

details en archives ou aide mac


----------



## vsimon6797 (15 Mai 2010)

OK ok OK ok
Je la refais en plus cool:

Bonjour,hello,guten tag.ça farte ou bien?
Voila voila,sur mon imac 27 le microphone intégré ne fonctionne pas avec Skype.
Comment y remédier?
Quelqu'un de bienveillant a t il une solution.
Je suis sur que c'est tout simple mais je n'y arrive pas.
Merci  ô merci


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2010)

la solution je te l'ai donnée

2 fois

configuration MIDI
et le fil central skype


----------

